

Ask HN: Mobile Browser Issues with HN? - davidw

I occasionally connect to HN via my Nokia 6120 (Vodafone, Italy), and lately, I keep getting proxy 502 errors.<p>Anyone else seeing this?
======
TallGuyShort
I've been getting 503 errors, myself, but I get them with a lot of sites, so I
think the fault lies squarely with our service providers (in my case Verizon,
in the US) rather than with the way HN is set up...

~~~
TallGuyShort
Just an update in case anybody still sees this and cares - I looked at the
details of the errors I'm getting and it's a failure in Verizon's /
Blackberry's DNS look up.

